# I feel a million miles off the ground



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does everyone here experience this out of body, not grounded, no body presence? Who has recovered from this? I try really hard to “become grounded” but I cant. Its getting worse and worse instead of better. Does anyone feel they just eventually disappear altogether? Why does DP take us out of our bodies? How is that helpful?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

me all the time 24/7 for 6 month already


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> me all the time 24/7 for 6 month already


How do you sleep when you are like this? I dont at all


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> How do you sleep when you are like this? I dont at all


The ONLY thing that is remotely sometimes helpful for sleeping for me is 100 to 200 mg of Trazodone, and I hate the way it makes me feel, but if it's a choice between that and not sleeping for 2, 3, 4, 5 days, well, I just deal with the unpleasantness.

I also need background sound like the TV, but that can be a double-edged sword sometimes.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chip1021 said:


> The ONLY thing that is remotely sometimes helpful for sleeping for me is 100 to 200 mg of Trazodone, and I hate the way it makes me feel, but if it's a choice between that and not sleeping for 2, 3, 4, 5 days, well, I just deal with the unpleasantness.
> 
> I also need background sound like the TV, but that can be a double-edged sword sometimes.


I have also had to go the trazadone route. It was the only thing that would work for a while. I also hated how it made me feel.

I dont know what to do anymore. I dont feel my body at all. Its only getting worse.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I have also had to go the trazadone route. It was the only thing that would work for a while. I also hated how it made me feel.
> 
> I dont know what to do anymore. I dont feel my body at all. Its only getting worse.


I get it. I've run out ideas too.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've spent years feeling like I'm floating through space, so I know how bad it is, I'm sorry you're having to go through this.

What's helped me is focusing on real world issues, like self-support in self-talk. How often do we beat ourselves up in our minds? Try to change that and always defend yourself in your mind. Negative influence didn't come from you so it's good to challenge it.

You can change thoughts by repetition so they become automatic. If you have your deeper self on-side and working for you it's a snowball effect.

Also, natural source b-vits (I take spirulina) and a little l-theanine helps a lot.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Phantasm said:


> I've spent years feeling like I'm floating through space, so I know how bad it is, I'm sorry you're having to go through this.
> 
> What's helped me is focusing on real world issues, like self-support in self-talk. How often do we beat ourselves up in our minds? Change that. Defend yourself in your mind, always. Negative influence didn't come from you, challenge it.
> 
> ...


Are you better now? I am a ghost. Its like you could walk right through me. I feel like my life is so useless.


----------



## Sharon22 (Jan 10, 2018)

it goes hun had it for months myself xx


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Chip1021 said:


> The ONLY thing that is remotely sometimes helpful for sleeping for me is 100 to 200 mg of Trazodone, and I hate the way it makes me feel, but if it's a choice between that and not sleeping for 2, 3, 4, 5 days, well, I just deal with the unpleasantness.
> 
> I also need background sound like the TV, but that can be a double-edged sword sometimes.


I havent been able to fall asleep (when I can fall asleep) without the tv on in the background since I developed DP in the early ninetees...NO sleeping pill I ever took made the slightest bit of difference to my chronic insomnia...In fact they made me worse and groggier....

Even drugs like valium and xanax have literally no effect on me unless I take humungous doses....

Thanks DP....You even took away the one thing that helps me escape from you fully...Sleep!!!!


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> I havent been able to fall asleep (when I can fall asleep) without the tv on in the background since I developed DP in the early ninetees...NO sleeping pill I ever took made the slightest bit of difference to my chronic insomnia...In fact they made me worse and groggier....
> 
> Even drugs like valium and xanax have literally no effect on me unless I take humungous doses....
> 
> Thanks DP....You even took away the one thing that helps me escape from you fully...Sleep!!!!


I hear that. Now that I've basically given up on life, I usually do sleep most days, though with really messed up hours. I still have to take a trazodone or two to help with it though. And if there is something I have to do the following day (like a funeral or holiday thing), then I will most certainly get no sleep that night. Xanax and Valium never did anything noticeable for me either.


----------

